# inground Fibergalss Spa Removal



## rzurawik (Jun 16, 2007)

I have an inground Fiberglass spa. I am having a tough time removing it. Any help would be great. I am trying not to have it hoisted out. I was thinking of cutting pieces of it out. Would that work? Any help would be great.

Robert


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 17, 2007)

You certainly can cut it up to remove it, but it may have concrete under it. I would try breaking it with a hammer and checking to see what's under it before I tried to cut it with anything.
If you do cut it, be sure to use a respirator mask or a full face mask. Inhaling dust from fiberglass is dangerous.


----------

